# Cắt môi trái tim cho nam giới ở đâu đẹp ?



## luuanh95 (18/5/19)

*Cắt môi trái tim cho nam giới ở đâu đẹp ?*
_Cắt môi trái tim cho nam_ giới là phương pháp sử dụng các dụng cụ y tế chuyên biệt cùng với những kỹ thuật thẩm mỹ điêu luyện để tác động vào vùng môi nhằm chỉnh sửa các khuyết điểm sau đó tạo hình môi trái tim quyến rũ.

*Quy trình cắt môi trái tim nam diễn ra như thế nào?*
Phẫu thuật môi trái tim nam tuy không quá phổ biến như nữ giới nhưng không có nghĩa là nó không nên được áp dụng với nam giới. Dưới đây là cách bước tiến hành làm môi trái tim của nam tại Vietcharm
Bước 1: Bác sĩ sẽ khám và tư vấn lựa chọn
Bước 2: Tiến hành đo và vẽ môi trực tiếp
Bước 3: Sát trùng môi và gây tê vùng cắt môi
Bước 4: Tiến hành phẫu thuật _cắt môi trái tim cho nam_







*Cắt môi trái tim có để lại sẹo không?*
Cắt môi trái tim có để lại sẹo không? Khi tiến hành cắt môi trái tim cho khách hàng, các bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành rạch một đường mổ ngắn và khâu ẩn giấu ở bên trong nên sau phẫu thuật hầu như chúng ta không thể nhìn thấy sẹo.
Bên cạnh đó, việc sử dụng chỉ khâu thẩm mỹ – loại chỉ chuyên biệt dùng trong phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ cũng hạn chế tối đa việc để lại sẹo.






So với các ca đại phẫu thuật thì cắt môi trái tim thực chất chỉ là một dạng tiểu phẫu đơn giản tác động vào vùng môi để chỉnh sửa các khuyết điểm đồng thời cắt tạo hình môi trái tim.
Để biết cụ thể _cắt môi trái tim cho nam_ bao nhiêu và để đăng ký cắt môi trái tim tại Vietcharm, các bạn hãy liên hệ với thẩm mỹ viện Vietcharm qua địa chỉ hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666


----------

